

Show HN: My first python web app - What do you want to do this year? - jessratcliffe
http://www.thisyr.com

======
mmq
You should probably set DEBUG at False. This is very undesirable in a
production environment as it will probably leak sensitive information that
attackers can use against your site. Unless, of course, if you use only the
Django ORM.

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thank you. I've tried setting debug to false but it causes a problem with the
template. Do you know how I set it to false without affecting the design? I've
tried a couple of ways as suggested on SO but all seem to return a server
error.

~~~
mmq
How is your design affected?

For the case when the user isn't willing to give access to his/her twitter
account.

The error returned is KeyError, since you are trying to access :

user = User.objects.get(username = authorized_tokens['screen_name'])

I see that you have put a try, except blocks. But you are not catching the
KeyError exception. You are only making an exception when the user doesn't
exist.

you should add a block : except KeyError. And figure out the logic for this
particular case. (probably just redirecting the user to the home page)

------
adlq
I've got a 'KeyError at /twitter/thanks' when refusing access from the app to
my twitter account (no offense meant, I was just testing it out) and then
clicking on "Go Back to This Year" (which, I guess, is supposed to redirect me
to the app?). I can send you the full error page if you want.

Anyways, kudos on your first Python app & keep building things!

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thanks! I'm so pleased to have finally built my first one. I'm sorry about the
error - I'll look into it.

------
sycren
I was thinking of making a python web app integrated with Twitter. Why did you
choose python over other languages and what else was in the stack?

~~~
jessratcliffe
Hi sycren, I mainly chose python because of
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>. I've tried so many different tutorials
but this one really clicked with me. I also used Django (following this
<https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial01/>) The other languages
I used were HTML, CSS, JavaScript and jQuery. Thanks to Twitter Bootstrap I
didn't have to do much with the CSS. I would definitely recommend the
tutorials above.

------
jimzvz
Looks cool, it would be nice to have some kind of voting system for pledges
and maybe reminders to achieve the pledge every few months.

Also, the design works on mobile but isn't really that aesthetically pleasing
with normal screen resolutions.

Getting some errors too: <http://i.imgur.com/iLRRG.png>

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thanks jimzvz. I'm planning to add more features over the next couple of
weeks. Thanks for pointing out the errors - I'll look into those.

------
arenaninja
I quite like the simplicity of it. Personally, I'd move the "Submit" button
next to the textbox for the resolution or directly underneath it (to the right
of the checkbox's label).

Can I ask what framework you used (if any)? Also, it seems like you're
repeating a lot of in-line css, you would really benefit of adding another CSS
file.

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thanks arenaninja. Yes, I used Django and Twitter Bootstrap as proexploit
said.

------
smit
Nice app. Looks very similar to <http://startupresolution.com> that we
launched on hn on 29th.

~~~
wanghq
I keep seeing similar apps popping up on HN. Wish you guys the best! Making an
app is simple, but do you have a plan to continuously improve your app/bring
more people to your app. Take startupresolution.com for example, how many
startup resolutions does a person make per year? Do you expect people to use
it once or few times per year? Saying one thing is easy, but doing it is hard.
One thing you guys might can try is that providing a feature to let people
follow up the resolutions/iwant. Otherwise, it's not that useful.

~~~
smit
Great point. Our goal was just to have a campaign but it would be nice to have
a system to keep track of the resolutions and maybe have resources to keep
them.

------
ceeK
I like it tis pretty cool.

I'm not a Pythoner but I believe you have debug mode on, was revealing some
errors to me.

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thanks ceeK. I've set the debug mode to false now.

------
chewxy
Cool. What's the stack?

~~~
jessratcliffe
Thanks. It's built using Django, Bootstrap, Heroku, Postgres and twython.

